# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Εμπεδοκλής [Empedoklis]

## pantelis2009

Καιρό πριν πέσει το Παναγιώτης Δ, είχα ακούσει ότι ετοιμάζαν μία συμφωνία για την κατασκευή νέου αμφίπλωρου, για την γραμμή Σαλαμίνας-Πέραμα. Στις 13/09/2010 που επισκεύτηκα το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, είδα να έχουν φέρει νέες λαμαρίνες και να έχουν ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζουν κομμάτια. 
Σε ερώτηση μου στον ιδιοκτήτη του ναυπηγείου, μου είπε ότι το νέο αμφίπλωρο θα ονομάζετε Εμπεδοκλής και θα είναι η πρώτη στην Ελλάδα κατασκευή που θα είναι απ' ευθείας σε νηογνώμονα RINA.
Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν να δούμε τις πρώτες φωτο και σιγά-σιγά, όπως σας έχω μάθει θα το δούμε να κτίζετε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Sylver23, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, LEO, T.S.S APOLLON, JIMMARG75, leo85, panagiotis78, Nissos Mykonos, noulos, nkr, Ιθάκη, Γιάννης Τ, Κάρολος, Φανούλα, polykas, DeepBlue, laz94, xara, GameManiacGR, costaser, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, mastrokostas, GiorgosVitz και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 01 13-09-2010.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 02.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 03.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 04.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 05 27-09-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση φίλε Παντελή.*

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ωραίος όπως πάντα ο Παντελής!Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση φίλε Παντελή.*


Φίλε μου δεν μπορούσα να το ξεκινήσω πιο πρίν. Τι να σας έδειχνα 1-1 τις λαμαρίνες. Κατασκευάστηκαν αρκετα κομμάτια, όπως θα δείτε στη συνέχεια και σήμερα ξεκίνησε να στήνετε :Wink: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου,εξαιρετικες φοτο..!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικά κομμάτια ακόμη απο το Εμπεδοκλής. Μόλις ένα κομμάτι ετοιμαστεί, ντανιάζετε και η συγκόλληση συνεχίζετε, γι' αυτό και βλέπετε σε ορισμένα κομμάτια να βγαίνουν κάτι μπλε σακούλες. Είναι αεραγωγοί και μπροστά έχουν ανεμιστήρες για τον καλύτερο αερισμό του χώρου. Κατόπιν ξεκινούν άλλο κομμάτι, με τεμάχια που έχουν ετοιμαστεί και κοπεί στον ηλεκτρονικό κόφτη που διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 06.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 07.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 08.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 09 05-10-2010.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 10.jpg

----------


## costaser

> Φίλε μου δεν μπορούσα να το ξεκινήσω πιο πρίν. Τι να σας έδειχνα 1-1 τις λαμαρίνες. Κατασκευάστηκαν αρκετα κομμάτια, όπως θα δείτε στη συνέχεια και σήμερα ξεκίνησε να στήνετε.


_Όχι φίλε Παντελή δεν θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε να το έχεις ξεκινήσει νωρίτερα.
Ίσα-Ίσα που μας παρέχεις άμεση ανταπόκριση απο τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη και ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτό διότι μας προσφέρεις σπάνιες εικόνες._

----------


## pantelis2009

To Εμπεδοκλής προχωρά. Φωτο απο τις 27/10. Τα κομμάτια κόβονται και προετοιμάζονται, μετά ξεκινά το μοντάρισμα και στο τέλος άλλοι κάνουν τα γαζιά και ολοκληρώνουν το κόλλημα. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των νέων κατασκευών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 11.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 12.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 13 27-10-2010.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 14.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 15.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σιγά-σιγά οι ντάνες με τα έτοιμα κομμάτια άρχισαν να μεγαλώνουν, μέχρι που έφτασε η ώρα να αρχίσει το μοντάρισμα του *Εμπεδοκλής*..
Πρωΐ 25/11/2010. Οι μεγάλοι ιδιόκτητοι γερανοί του ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη και όλο το προσωπικό βρίσκονται σε αναβρασμό. Το πρώτο κομμάτι ήδη τοποθετήθηκε στο βάζο, ο γερανός το κρατά και όλοι κάνουν απο μια συγκεκριμένη εργασία. ¶λλος είναι επάνω και κοιτά να ευθυγραμμιστεί το πρώτο κομμάτι, άλλοι ετοιμάζουν τις τακαριές για να το στερεώσουν, ενώ ο άλλος γερανός και το clark ετοιμάζουν τα επόμενα κομμάτια για τη συνέχεια.
Χαρισμένες σε Sylver23, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, LEO, T.S.S APOLLON, JIMMARG75, leo85, panagiotis78, Nissos Mykonos, noulos, nkr, Ιθάκη, Γιάννης Τ, Κάρολος, Φανούλα, polykas, DeepBlue, laz94, xara, GameManiacGR, costaser, IONIAN STAR, joyrider, mastrokostas, GiorgosVitz, chiotis και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 16.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 18.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 19 15-11-2010.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 20 25-11-2010.jpg

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 22.jpg
Eύχομαι καλή συνέχεια, καλά τελειώματα και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη δουλεια, για αλλη μια φορα , απο τον pantelis 2009.
Eρωτηση.Εχω την εντυπωση απο ολες αυτες τις ναυπηγησεις που εχεις ανεβασει οτι το ναυπηγειο ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗ χρησιμοποιει πιο συνχρονες μεθοδους ναυπηγησης, με προκατασκευασμενα τμηματα, που συγκολουνται επειτα στην ναυπηγικη κλινη.Ακομα βλεπω οτι οι λαμαρινες εχουν υποστει ασταρωμα και δεν ειναι γυμνες.Αν θελεις πες μας κατι παραπανω.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το αγαπημένο μας αμφίπλωρο στα ναυπηγεια Σαλαμίς.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 20-8-2014 01.gifΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ 20-8-2014 02.gif.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποιες ευχάριστες -έστω και όχι επιβεβαιωμένες- πληροφορίες άκουσα σήμερα από γνωστό ομορφόπαιδο της Σαλαμίνας (!!!) για το _ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ_, οι οποίες κάνουν λόγο για ενδιαφέρον από το νησί της .....Ρένας και της Άντζελας. Για να δούμε, θα βγουν αληθινές ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα ήλθε στο αφτί μου η πληροφορία ότι ο κος Πα............. (δεν αναφέρω ακόμη το όνομα για ευνόητους λόγους) ότι κοιτά για να αγοράσει το Εμπεδοκλής. Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό, γιατί είναι μια πολύ ωραία κατασκευή από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη και το πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο σε κατηγορία RINA. Όταν επιβεβαιωθεί ...........τα ξανά λέμε.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή...... το όνομα μόνο ένα "ΠΑ" έχει ???? Γιατί αν έχει και .....δεύτερο, βλέπω να επαληθεύεται και η πληροφορία που είχαμε γράψει (ένα ποστ πάνω από το δικό σου) από τις αρχές του χρόνου (για το νησί της Ρένας και της Άντζελας) !!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Εμπεδοκλής τραβηγμένο πάνω από το Γλυκοφιλούσα. 

Εμπεδοκλης 13-6-2015 01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπράβο Μανώλη, και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!! Πολύ όμορφη και σωστή φωτογραφία !!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Φίλε Espesso Venezia σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν αληθεύουν αυτά που κυκλοφορούν σε άλλα site (για τον πλοιοκτήτη που αναφέρω πάρα πάνω) .............. ή δεν έκατσε η δουλειά με το Εμπεδοκλής ή θα το πάρει για ....άλλη γραμμή ...προς τα ΒΔ. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πάλι....κάτι ακούστηκε. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Ελα πες μας τίποτα να χαρούμε για το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι το πλοίο παραμένει στο Σαλαμίνιο πλοιοκτήτη του, αλλά αλλάζουν τα πρόσωπα που θα βάλουν χρήματα για να γίνει η αποπεράτωση του. Ήδη οι μηχανές έφυγαν από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη (β.λ. ποστ 110) και πρέπει να είναι στο Εμπεδοκλής. Πάντως αυτό που ακούστηκε ....είναι ότι οι εργασίες για τα τελειώματα του θα γίνουν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Μένει να επιβεβαιωθεί.  Από Δευτέρα που θα πάω στο ναυπηγείο Κόρρου ....θα δω τι παραπάνω θα μάθω. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-271-04-06-2015.jpg

----------


## john85

Σε ποία γραμμή θα δρομολογηθεί τελικά?

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από 2,5 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια....... χωρίς να υπάρχει ίχνος ζωής να κινείται επάνω του, σήμερα που με πήγε για λίγο ο αδελφός μου να δω για ποιο λόγο ήταν τα P/K στον κόλπο (β.λ. Aegean Glory), είδα 3 άτομα που ήταν στην γέφυρα του, όπως βλέπεται και σεις στη φωτο. Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο γιατί σημαίνει ότι σύντομα θα ξεκινήσουν οι δουλειές για την αποπεράτωση του πλοίου. Όταν μάθω τίποτε νεότερο ....θα τα ξανά πούμε.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-276-15-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως Παντελή, έχοντας κλείσει ήδη τρεις εβδομάδες από το προηγούμενο ποστ σου, σήμερα που πέρασα από τα Αμπελάκια το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση και χωρίς καμμία -τουλάχιστον εξωτερική- αλλαγή επάνω του. Να δούμε πότε και αν επιτέλους θα ....κινηθεί κάτι.

----------


## SteliosK

> Πάντως Παντελή, έχοντας κλείσει ήδη τρεις εβδομάδες από το προηγούμενο ποστ σου, σήμερα που πέρασα από τα Αμπελάκια το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση και χωρίς καμμία -τουλάχιστον εξωτερική- αλλαγή επάνω του. Να δούμε πότε και αν επιτέλους θα ....κινηθεί κάτι.


Φαίνεται ωραίο σκαρί..ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κινηθεί κάτι σύντομα

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι σημερινές πληροφορίες λένε: ότι οι δουλειές επάνω στο πλοίο έχουν ξεκινήσει με σωληνουργικές και ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες. Κάποια στιγμή θα πάω και θα τραβήξω φωτο από κοντά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για την περίοδο 1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017 έχει δηλωθεί στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Apostolos

Το έχω δει απο κοντά και είναι ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του είχε οικονομικές διάφορες με τον ναυπηγείο το οποίο του έχει κρατήσει τα ελικοπυδάλια. Είχε ακουστεί ότι ήταν έτσι ημιτελές προς πώληση αλλα το ποσό ήταν αστρονομικά μεγάλο για ενα ημιτελές πλοίο. Ελπίζω όμως να τελειώσει και θεωρώ πώς είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο και διαφορετικό αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ελικοπηδάλια δεν είχαν φτάσει ποτέ στο ναυπηγείο ....γιατί δεν είχαν ξοφληθεί. ΟΙ μηχανές και οι γεννήτριες είχαν έλθει και αυτά παρακρατήθηκαν. Το ποσό ήταν μεγάλο για ημιτελές πλοίο, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι ήταν με νηογνώμονα RINA. Πλέον οι εργασίες έχουν ξεκινήσει επάνω στο πλοίο και από δω και πέρα θα έχουμε συνέχεια νέα και φωτο.......και γι' αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όπως φαίνεται έχουν ξεκινήσει και......εξωτερικά οι εργασίες, όπως βλέπουμε οι μπογιατζήδες έχουν ξεκινήσει και περνούν μίνιο γέφυρα, καμπίνες πληρώματος και πλαϊνά.
Γιατί στο Nautilia.gr πάντα μιλάμε...... με στοιχεία και φωτο και όχι ......μου το σφύριξε ένα πουλάκι. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-279-11-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δουλειές στο Εμπεδοκλής έχουν αρχίσει για τα καλά. Επειδή στο νηογνώμονα RINA είχε άλλες προδιαγραφές και προοριζόταν για αλλού, ενώ τώρα με την αλλαγή νηογνώμονα προορίζετε για Σαλαμίνα, γίνονται και κάποιες επεμβάσεις σε λαμαρινοδουλειές που έχουν αναλάβει  απ' ότι έμαθα οι κατασκευαστές Φράτης - Κοτσέλης. 
Στην πρώτη φωτο αυτή η σκάλα δεν υπήρχε και δημιουργήθηκε τώρα, η κάθοδο των επιβατών ήταν στην δεύτερη φωτο που κλείστηκε (φαίνεται πως ήταν στο ποστ 111 στη 2η φωτο). Στο τεράστιο σαλόνι ήδη έχουν αρχίσει όπως βλέπετε στις επόμενες δύο φωτο τις μονώσεις.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-280-13-02-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-281-13-02-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-282-13-02-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-283-13-02-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν λέω ότι δεν γίνονται εργασίες πάνω στο πλοίο, και μάλιστα στην παρακάτω χθεσινή φωτό διακρίνονται να έχουν τοποθετηθεί στην γέφυρα και οι κονσόλες των οργάνων.

IMG_0328.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/04/2016_

Αλλά..... δεν ξέρω..... δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει και κάποιος "ιδιαίτερος ζήλος" για την αποπεράτωση του, ειδικά μάλιστα αν αναλογιστούμε ότι έχουν συμπληρωθεί σχεδόν τρεις μήνες από την επανεκκίνηση των εργασιών. Πολύς χρόνος, και "βήματα σημειωτόν" κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σου έχω πει ότι είσαι βιαστικός αλλά ....δεν με ακούς. :Rugby: 
Λοιπόν εχθές ήρθαν τα ελικοπηδάλια και σήμερα με τη βοήθεια του P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ μετακινήθηκε από το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς που ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και έκατσε στα βάζα. Μάλλον αύριο θα βγει έξω και θα αρχίσουν οι δουλειές για την τοποθέτηση των ελικοπηδαλίων.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-300-27-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα γλυκέ μου Παντελεήμονα (αν και ξέρω ότι απλά αστειεύεσαι, δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω τον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω), το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο σε προχωρημένο στάδιο κατασκευής (σχεδόν τελειωμένο από λαμαρινοδουλειές) απλά μετακινήθηκε από ένα ναυπηγείο σε ένα άλλο διπλανό τρεισήμισι ολάκερους μήνες μετά την επανέναρξη εργασιών σε αυτό, όχι μόνο δεν επιβεβαιώνει ότι ......βιάζομαι, αλλά ακριβώς το εντελώς αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή πράγματι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος "ιδιαίτερος ζήλος" για την αποπεράτωση του, και ότι οι εργασίες προχωρούν με "βήματα σημειωτόν". 

Εξ άλλου, αν έπρεπε να γράφουμε μόνο ότι έχει ήδη πραγματοποιηθεί, μόνο δηλαδή ότι είναι γεγονός, χωρίς να κάνουμε καμμιά .....μικροπροβλεψούλα ή και να σχολιάζουμε προσωπικές απόψεις, δεν θα είχε κανένα ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση !!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπετε στις 09.00 π.μ και η ανέλκυση του Εμπεδοκλή ήδη έχει αρχίσει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-305-28-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Orpheas

Πολυ όμορφα τα χρώματα... Εχετε ξαναδει το συνδυασμό μπλε ασπρο γκρί σε άλλο αμφιπλωρο της Γραμμης?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Στην δεύτερη διακρίνονται τα ελικοπηδάλια στον χώρο του γκαράζ.

IMG_0250.jpg__IMG_0324.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 03/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δουλειές προχωρούν όπως θα δούμε και στο Εμπεδοκλής. Οι μηχανές έχουν στη θέση τους(φωτο 1), τα ελικοπηδάλια όπως βλέπουμε είναι στο deck φόρτωσης (φωτο 2), στο σαλόνι οι επενδύσεις και οι μονώσεις όπως βλέπουμε έχουν προχωρήσει (δείτε πως ήταν στο ποστ 132), ενώ και στη γέφυρα έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι κονσόλες για τα όργανα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-310-30-04-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-311-30-04-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-313-30-04-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-315-30-04-2016.jpg
Γιατί μόνο στο Nautilia.gr μπορείς να δεις και να διαβάσεις τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες από την κατασκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη όπως φαίνεται στη σημερινή του πόζα τα ελικοπηδάλια .....τουλάχιστον από τη μεριά της θάλασσας, έχουν τοποθετηθεί. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-318-18-05-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πληροφορία ήρθε *μόλις τώρα.*Το Εμπεδοκλής τελείωσε με τις εργασίες στα ύφαλα και τα ελικοπηδάλια και αύριο το πρωί στις 10.00 π.μ θα κάνει το μπανάκι του. Μετά την καθέλκυση του το πλοίο θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ βλέπουμε τις μηχανές και τις ηλεκτρογενίτριες του τοποθετιμένες. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-30-4-2016-01.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-30-4-2016-02.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-30-4-2016-03.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-30-4-2016-04.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-30-4-2016-05.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού περιμέναμε μία ώρα πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή με τον Αδριανό, αποθανατισαμε την καθέλκυση του Εμπεδοκλή. 
Στις 11.04 π.μ βούτηξε στα νερά του κόλπου .....αυτή τη φορά φορώντας τα ελικοπηδάλια του. Με τη βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ και Καραπιπέρης 16 έκανε μιά περιστροφή και ακούμπησε τον καταπέλτη του στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Πλέον εκεί θα ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-324-20-05-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-338-20-05-2016.jpg 
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού και ενημερώνει τους φίλους του.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Ωραίο το Εμπεδοκλής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αφού περιμέναμε μία ώρα πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή με τον Αδριανό, αποθανατισαμε την καθέλκυση του Εμπεδοκλή.


Έτσι είναι με τις καθελκύσεις Παντελή, και εσύ το γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από μένα. Εδώ, με τα νεότευκτα, που πέφτουν για πρώτη φορά με .....δόξες και τιμές και με επίσημους και πολλούς καλεσμένους, τις περισσότερες φορές (για να μην πω όλες) η μία ώρα καθυστέρηση είναι σίγουρη, πολλές φορές και παραπάνω. Και άμα είσαι με παρείτσα περνάει η ώρα, άμα όμως για τόση ώρα περιμένεις μόνος σου μέσα στα βράχια τα βάτα και τα γαιδουράγκαθα (π.χ. κάτω από το εκκλησάκι στα Αμπελάκια)...... βλαστημάς την ώρα και την στιγμή !!!!




> Στις 11.04 π.μ βούτηξε στα νερά του κόλπου .....αυτή τη φορά φορώντας τα  ελικοπηδάλια του. Με τη βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ και Καραπιπέρης 16  έκανε μιά περιστροφή και ακούμπησε τον καταπέλτη του στο ναυπηγείο  Μπεκρή. Πλέον εκεί θα ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει.


Φαντάζομαι πως ότι εργασίες ήταν να γίνουν στα ύφαλα έγιναν, και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναδεξαμενιστεί μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση και δρομολόγηση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, δίπλα σχεδόν από το MENHIR (τα χωρίζει μία μικρή προβλήτα).

IMG_0231__.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

Να σημειώσουμε εδώ την μοναδικότητα που θα υπάρχει στο ιστορικό του όταν με το καλό θα ολοκληρωθεί. Και εννοώ βέβαια τα ναυπηγεία από τα οποία έχει μέχρι σήμερα περάσει και συμμετείχαν - συμμετέχουν τυπικά στην κατασκευή του. Στου Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα ως γνωστόν δημιουργήθηκε ως πλοίο, στου Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας έγιναν αρκετές δουλειές και τοποθετήθηκαν οι μηχανές και οι γεννήτριες. Λίγο πιό δίπλα, στου Παναγιωτάκη, βγήκε έξω και (εκτός των άλλων) του τοποθετήθηκαν τα ελικοπηδάλια, και τώρα συνεχίζει τις εργασίες απέναντι, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Εξι χρόνια από την έναρξη της κατασκευής του, τέσσερα διαφορετικά ναυπηγεία μέχρι σήμερα, δύο καθελκύσεις, και (μιας και ακόμα δεν έχει αποπερατωθεί) να δούμε αν θα μας επιφυλάσσει και άλλες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Εμπεδοκλής  στο ΣΑΣ ζητά έκτακτη δρομολόγηση: 
*ΘΕΜΑ 3**1*
ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ”* (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ 01-07-2016 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2016

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα τεράστια ελικοπηδάλια ...τοποθετημένα, στο σαλόνι οι επενδύσεις, οι μονώσεις, οι σιδεριές για τα καθίσματα και οι ψευδοροφές προχωρούν στο full.
Και όπως φαίνεται η όμορφη πλώρη έξω από το σαλόνι. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-340-25-05-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-341-25-05-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-342-25-05-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-345-25-05-2016.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-346-25-05-2016.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

EMPEDOKLIS-1024x768.jpg
Πριν καλά-καλά στεγνώσει το μελάνι από την καθέλκυση του υπερσύγχρονου αμφίπλωρου *ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ* *VIII*  της ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ Ν.Ε. στο Πέραμα (Αφοί Κανέλλου),
 ένα ακόμη επαναστατικό  αμφίπλωρο πλοίο πέφτει στο νερό, αποδεικνύοντας έμπρακτα τις μεγάλες  δυνατότητες της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας. *Διαβάστε περισσότερα..


*Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τις πληροφορίες και την φωτογραφία*!
*

----------


## giorgos_249

> αποδεικνύοντας έμπρακτα τις μεγάλες  δυνατότητες της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας*
> *


Μεγάλη Υπερβολή. Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει "ελληνικη ναυπηγικη βιομηχανια" . 

Αυτο που στην Ιταλια (fincantieri , visentini κ.ο.κ) και σε αλλες χωρες με αυτο το ρυθμο καθελκύουν 200μετρα ρο-ρο και ferries, και κρουαζιερόπλοια 300+ μετρων , κ εμεις θεωρουμε επιτευγμα να φτιαχνουμε "παντόφλες" σε καρνάγια ( και βεβαια το συγκεκριμενο δεν τελειωσε καν οπως ξεκινησε, υπο την επιβλεψη του RINA, που θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει "σοβαρο" πλοιο ) , προσωπικα διαφωνώ με αυτή τη λογική και με ενοχλεί. 

Πρεπει να αλλαξει καποτε αυτο. Μυαλα υπαρχουν εδω καλως η κακώς, δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι οι μισοί των ναυπηγων του ΕΜΠ συνεχιζουν τις σπουδες τους σε πολύ δυνατά πολυτεχνεία στην Αγγλία η στην Αμερική (κ μαλιστα αρκετοί εξ αυτων στο φημισμένο Massachusetts Istitute of Technology) και μετα μην τους είδατε . Ειναι γενικοτερη η καταντια βεβαια , απλα κουβεντα να γινεται......

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί φίλε giorgos_249 να μην φτιάχνουμε όπως λες "200μετρα ρο-ρο και ferries, και κρουαζιερόπλοια 300+ μετρων όπως η fincantieri , visentini, αλλά οι παντόφλες και στα αμφίπλωρα έχουν γίνει ......φασόν για την Ελλάδα και έχουμε γεμίσει τον κόσμο με αυτά. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή σε Πέραμα και Σαλαμίνα κατασκευάζονται 8-9 και ετοιμάζονται ή πουλήθηκαν 3-4. Καλή συνέχεια στα συνεργεία. :Onthego:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175384
> Πριν καλά-καλά στεγνώσει το μελάνι από την καθέλκυση του υπερσύγχρονου αμφίπλωρου *ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ* *VIII*  της ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ Ν.Ε. στο Πέραμα (Αφοί Κανέλλου),
>  ένα ακόμη επαναστατικό  αμφίπλωρο πλοίο πέφτει στο νερό, αποδεικνύοντας έμπρακτα τις μεγάλες  δυνατότητες της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας. *Διαβάστε περισσότερα..
> 
> 
> *Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τις πληροφορίες και την φωτογραφία*!
> *


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο. Ο συντάκτης του μάλιστα μου έκανε την μεγάλη τιμή να συμπεριλάβει σχεδόν αυτούσιο και ένα σχόλιο που είχα κάνει πριν δέκα ημέρες (λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω, Νο 145) σχετικά με τα τέσσερα ναυπηγεία από τα οποία έχει περάσει μέχρι σήμερα το υπό κατασκευήν αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Μπορεί φίλε giorgos_249 να μην φτιάχνουμε όπως λες "200μετρα ρο-ρο και ferries, και κρουαζιερόπλοια 300+ μετρων όπως η fincantieri , visentini, αλλά οι παντόφλες και στα αμφίπλωρα έχουν γίνει ......φασόν για την Ελλάδα και έχουμε γεμίσει τον κόσμο με αυτά. 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή σε Πέραμα και Σαλαμίνα κατασκευάζονται 8-9 και ετοιμάζονται ή πουλήθηκαν 3-4. Καλή συνέχεια στα συνεργεία.


Μπορεί να φτιάχνονται αμφίπλωρα 8-9-10-50 στην Ελλάδα αλλά τι να το κάνεις που θα δουλέψουν σε αυτά 8 άτομα πλήρωμα που θα είναι από οικογενειακό κύκλο και σε 1 χρόνο θα εχουν πουληθεί στο εξωτερικό επειδή εδω στην Ελλάδα ενώ εχουμε αρκετές πορθειμακές γραμμές που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν κόσμο δουλέυον μόνο π.χ. οι 5....Ας έφτιαχναν πλοία σοβαρά 140 μέτρων όπως τα Μύκονος και Χίος και τότε θα έλεγα ότι,ναι η Ελλάδα χτίζει πλοία εξυπηρετεί πολλές γραμμές στο Αιγαίο και δίνει δουλειά σε 70 άτομα ανεξαρτήτων πόρων.Όπως λέει ο giorgos_249 καρνάγια είναι και όχι Ναυπηγεία....Παντόφλες κατασκευάζουμε 90-100 μέτρων για αποστάσεις 10-20 λεπτών και όχι Ro/Pax 220 μέτρων για αποστάσεις 12-16 ωρών.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο αμφίπλωρο έχει γραφτεί το όνομα στην πλευρά προς την στεριά, και σήμερα γραφόταν και στην πλευρά προς την θάλασσα (είχα μιά κρυφή ελπίδα μπας και με την νέα αρχή που έκανε το πλοίο το μετονομάζανε, αλλά ....μάταια !!!)

IMG_0095.jpg__0505.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνεται στο AIS του εχθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε μέχρι 14,8 μίλια. Μετά το δοκιμαστικό πήγε μέχρι τα Παλούκια (προφανώς για να δουν αν στρώνει καλά ο καταπέλτης) και επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του αμφίπλωρου που συνεχίζει να παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0183.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο διαθέτει πλέον αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9812793_, ενώ -στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων- ως έτος κατασκευής του έχει καταχωρηθεί το _2016_, και ως ημερομηνία καθέλκυσης του η _19η Μαίου 2016_. Τέλος, ως πρώτο όνομα του βρίσκουμε το _ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗΣ Π123_.

Τα παρακάτω στοιχεία προέρχονται από το έγκυρο equasis.com.

IMO number :   9812793
Name of ship :   EMPEDOKLIS  (since 01/07/2016)
Call Sign :  UNKNOWN
MMSI :  239980600           
Gross tonnage :  1251       (since 01/07/2016)
Type of ship :  Passenger/Ro-Ro Cargo Ship      (since 01/07/2016)
_Year of build :  2016_
Flag :  Greece (since 01/07/2016)
_Status of ship :  Launched (since 19/05/2016)_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται στο AIS του εχθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε μέχρι 14,8 μίλια. Μετά το δοκιμαστικό πήγε μέχρι τα Παλούκια (προφανώς για να δουν αν στρώνει καλά ο καταπέλτης) και επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή.


Μία από τα ίδια και σήμερα. Νέο δοκιμαστικό μέχρι και τα νότια της Σαλαμίνας, επιστροφή στην προβλήτα στα Παλούκια όπου λογικά (μέσω AIS) ούτε καν πρέπει να έριξε καταπέλτη, και τελική επιστροφή πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Εμπεδοκλής άρχισε δρομολόγια και αφού έπινα μπύρες με τον αδελφό μου στο Καματερό ...δεν μπορούσα πάρα να το φωτογραφήσω. 
Εύχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-347-05-08-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σήμερα το πρωί βλέποντας τον να εκτελεί τα πρώτα του δρομολόγια.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε καπετάνιο,πλοιοκτήτες,πλήρωμα αλλά και πλοίο.    

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-6-8-2016-01.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-6-8-2016-02.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-6-8-2016-03.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

P1070874.JPG

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια βρίσκεται εδώ και λίγη ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Εμπεδοκλής την ώρα που δέχεται τις περιποιήσεις του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-362-29-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Εμπεδοκλής που κάνει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-366-05-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εμπεδοκλής έπεσε πριν λίγο από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό που έπιασε μέχρι 15,2 μίλια και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αμφίπλωρο μετα τον δεξαμενισμό και τις εργασίες συντήρησης του, έχει επιστρέψει και πάλι σε κανονικά δρομολόγια στην γραμμή του.

IMG_0180.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εμπεδοκλής έχει βγει στον Αργοσαρωνικό για κάποιο δοκιμαστικό. Αν μάθω περισσότερα.....τα ξανά λέμε!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνήθως τέτοιου είδους ταξιδάκια στον Σαρωνικό, έχουν χαρακτήρα περιήγησης.... ενδιαφερομένων. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες μιλάνε για.......κάποιους ¶γγλους ότι έχουν έρθει να το δουν. Για να δούμε .....τι θα δούμε????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ακινησία το πλοίο, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

IMG_0099.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 13/10/2018_

----------


## andria salamis

Στο Ναυπηγείο του Κορου,30-01-2019
P1260894.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εμπεδοκλής έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια και πήγε στα Παλούκια για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. Για να δούμε ποιο θα πάρει τη θέση του?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Εμπεδοκλής* από την Πέμπτη 16/05 έχει πάει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια για την ακινησία του και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι κάνει τις ανάλογες εργασίες ώστε να πάρει και άδεια φορτηγού. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα όταν έκανε ακινησία στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-368-18-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Εμπεδοκλής* που από τις 16/05 βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή η εργασίες όπως βλέπουμε για να πάρει άδεια φορτηγού, έχουν ξεκινήσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-369-01-06-2019.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-370-01-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή τέκνον μου  γνωρίζεις μήπως τον λόγο που θέλει να πάρει άδεια φορτηγού ??? Μου ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο για αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας, σπάνια, για να μην πω ποτέ, δεν έχουμε δει αμφίπλωρο να πραγματοποιεί ταξίδια ως φορτηγό.

Μήπως οι εργασίες που γίνονται είναι περισσότερο για να αλλάξει κλάση το πλοίο, για να έχει ας πούμε ένα καλύτερο ατού σε περίπτωση μεταπώλησης ??? Δεν ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλά έχω ακούσει, αλλά σίγουρο τίποτε. Αν μάθω κάτι σίγουρο τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες όπως βλέπουμε στο *Εμπεδοκλής* που βρίσκεται στο *ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή*,για να πάρει άδεια Φ/Γ προχωρούν. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-371-15-07-2019.jpg ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-372-15-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο το *Εμπεδοκλής* θα φύγει από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία στο *Εμπεδοκλής* τελειώνει σε λίγο η ανέλκυση του στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* και θα αρχίσει η υδροβολή από το φίλο Γιώργο. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-373-05-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο τελείωσε με την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του και έγινε *η καθέλκυση του Εμπεδοκλής* στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, απ' όπου και το βίντεο. Μετά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ-376-07-08-2019.jpg

----------

